# Rebuilding Tuff Torq K51B question - pin in center case



## RaymondJ (Jun 3, 2019)

The little pin that goes in the center case is manipulated when you pull the shaft in the back of the tractor. Pull the rod OUT - trans disengaged. Push the rod in - transmission engaged.

I foolishly did not make notice of the orientation of the shaft that attaches to the rod that you pull. You can install this shaft in one of two ways. I "think" it makes a difference.

I can test for proper orientation if: When the trans is disengaged is the little pin that comes out of the center case - in or out? (When the little pin is sticking out of the center case - is the transmission engaged or disengaged?)



Thank you for your help.



It sucks looking at the K51B diagram and not seeing parts within my transmission: no magnet and I think there a piece that holds the magnet snug in the case. Missing washer, missing spring...a couple of other things <sigh>


----------

